# WereBo -- New Team Manager of Home Support



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

WereBo has been promoted to manager of Home Support.

Thanks Bo for all your hard work, much appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Many Congratulations WereBo welcome to the purple coat (bad guys)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

On your well deserved promotion.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations Bo the Purple coat looks good on you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done Bo! Glad to hear! :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, all the years of dedicated hard work and bribery has finally paid off....


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice work Bo! :thumb:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great job WereBo, glad someone noticed!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks folks - It's you lot that's made it possible :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great News! !


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on the promotion, Bo -- EARNED & WELL DESERVED!

John


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fank'ee folks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Bo - well deserved indeed!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats WereBo! Time to build something.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys









@ Vegassparkey - Not much chance of that in a 1st-floor apartment :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Wait.  I thought you already had all the hats available here. :ermm: Oooooh, I see. You bribed them into making a new hat. The British accent probably helped. :whistling: :grin:

Great work, man. :thumb: They would be hard pressed to find someone with more experience. :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ FSG - That and the threat of howling outside their windows all night..... :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratulations Bo!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good for you 'Bo! :flowers:

Am I late for the party?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You missed it Rich was doing the robot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

And somebody ate all the Biscuits....................


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

The RC Airshow was awesome, though. :whistling:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh man! I've missed out a lot I guess. 

Any popcorn left? opcorn:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Bag in the Beer cooler better get there quick.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The pizza might still be OK too, it's only 5-6 days old apparently......


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Tyree :wink:


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey WereBo
Hearty congratulations...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you JMH


----------

